# Help with wheels/tires...



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

I know this is probably the 1,000th time for this thread! But can anyone help me out with tires. I want 18x8 front (40 offset), 18x8.5 rear wheels (45 offset). Will 245/40/18 front and 255/35/18 rear work??? (front fenders already rolled, no rubbing anywhere currently) Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd go 235/40's front and maybe the 255/40's rear!


----------

